# Visitor Visa 600 For Parents



## AwaisR (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi All, 

I am on PR and living in Sydney. My parents have arrived in Australia on Visitor visa 600 (Multiple entries) with a maximum stay for 3 months (Expiring in November 2017). The visa does not have condition 8503 (No further stay) applied on it. I have got the following questions: 

1. Can they exit and travel to New Zealand for three days and return to continue there further stay for another three months? 

2. Can they get their visa extended while living in Australia? If yes, then what is the maximum possible extension? 

3. Can they apply for a longer term visa while living here with me in Australia? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AwaisR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on PR and living in Sydney. My parents have arrived in Australia on Visitor visa 600 (Multiple entries) with a maximum stay for 3 months (Expiring in November 2017). The visa does not have condition 8503 (No further stay) applied on it. I have got the following questions:
> 
> 1. Can they exit and travel to New Zealand for three days and return to continue there further stay for another three months?


If maximum total stay is 3 months, then no.



> 2. Can they get their visa extended while living in Australia? If yes, then what is the maximum possible extension?


This might help : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Visitor-e600-visa-online-applications



> 3. Can they apply for a longer term visa while living here with me in Australia?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Already answered above. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Visitor-e600-visa-online-applications


----------



## AwaisR (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Zaback,

Thanks for your response. Can you please clarify the first answer "If maximum total stay is 3 months, then no.". Are you saying that if they have 3 months stay Australian visa then they cannot exit and re-enter Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AwaisR said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Can you please clarify the first answer "If maximum total stay is 3 months, then no.". Are you saying that if they have 3 months stay Australian visa then they cannot exit and re-enter Australia?
> 
> Thanks.


You already answered your own question .



> My parents have arrived in Australia on Visitor visa 600 (*Multiple entries*) with a maximum stay for *3 months*


Entry is multiple so as many times as one want.

Maximum stay = 3 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

What it means is that if they do not get an extension then they will have to leave before the 3months are over from the date they entered Australia on this visa
For example say they will enter Australia on 1st June 2017 then they will have to leave Australia for good by 31st August 2017
Between 1st June and 31st August 2017, they can enter and leave Australia as many times as they want without any restrictions . But they cannot be in the country on 1st September and onwards and if they are, then they would be violating the visa conditions 

Experienced members correct me if I am wrong 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What it means is that if they do not get an extension then they will have to leave before the 3months are over from the date they entered Australia on this visa
> For example say they will enter Australia on 1st June 2017 then they will have to leave Australia for good by 31st August 2017
> Between 1st June and 31st August 2017, they can enter and leave Australia as many times as they want without any restrictions . But they cannot be in the country on 1st September and onwards and if they are, then they would be violating the visa conditions
> 
> ...



I am not too familiar with Aus tourist visa, but for USA or UK, it is usually the total duration in a multiple visa. So, that means, you can enter or exit as much as you like within the visa validity period, but the stay can never be more than 3 months in total.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AwaisR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on PR and living in Sydney. My parents have arrived in Australia on Visitor visa 600 (Multiple entries) with a maximum stay for 3 months (Expiring in November 2017). The visa does not have condition 8503 (No further stay) applied on it. I have got the following questions:
> 
> ...



Your parents can enter as many times as they would like before the expiry date in November 2017. During each visit, they can stay a maximum of 3 months. So they could exit to NZ and return for another 3 months. If they arrive on October 31st, they can also remain for 3 months from that date.

They can't "extend" their visa however they could apply for a new visitor visa while in Australia. I don't know how long a new visitor visa may be approved for, but generally they aren't able to be in Australia for more than 12 months during any 18-month period.

If they qualify for a longer-term visa, then they can apply while in Australia.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All, 
Request for advice on below situation. 
My mom is here on FA 600 visa since Jul 2016 and the initial visa was granted for 6 months so I applied for extension of 6 months in December and extended visa was granted for 6 months till 2017. I had a baby in Apr 2017 and want to apply for further extension of my mom's visa. Is there a possibility that visa visa getting extended beyond 12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> Request for advice on below situation.
> My mom is here on FA 600 visa since Jul 2016 and the initial visa was granted for 6 months so I applied for extension of 6 months in December and extended visa was granted for 6 months till 2017. I had a baby in Apr 2017 and want to apply for further extension of my mom's visa. Is there a possibility that visa visa getting extended beyond 12 months
> 
> ...


She can apply to find out the answer, but typically DIBP does not want visitors to "live" in Australia so the maximum may be 12 months during any 18-month period. So if she's already been here for 12 months, they may require that she depart Australia and wait 6 months before applying for another visitor visa.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> She can apply to find out the answer, but typically DIBP does not want visitors to "live" in Australia so the maximum may be 12 months during any 18-month period. So if she's already been here for 12 months, they may require that she depart Australia and wait 6 months before applying for another visitor visa.




Thanks for the reply. Is 6 months waiting period necessary. I had a baby recently and needs support. Can I mention that reason and file another visitor visa once she departs Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabana17 said:


> Hi,
> My mom is currently in Sydney on visa 600. We are planning for a trip to New Zealand. Could someone help with the tourist visa application process for New Zealand.


answered in another thread

Cheers


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is 6 months waiting period necessary. I had a baby recently and needs support. Can I mention that reason and file another visitor visa once she departs Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nikhath,

What were all the docs you had to give for the 600 for your mom? I am surprised that there was no 8503 or No Further Stay on your mom's visa. 

It would be great to get your inputs since I want to apply for a 600 for my wife too.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is 6 months waiting period necessary. I had a baby recently and needs support. Can I mention that reason and file another visitor visa once she departs Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nikhath,

What were all the docs you had to give for the 600 for your mom? I am surprised that there was no 8503 or No Further Stay on your mom's visa. 


Thx
Chet


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Chetu,

Did you recently apply for a visitor visa for your family members? Can I apply for a visa online and my parents need not got to VFS office to submit documents? Also my parents visa expires in June18 and I am planning to get them from Feb-April, will it effect the visa outcome?

many thanks,
Adarsh


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am PR holder living in Australia for 3 months, I want to process visitor visa 600 for my Parents. I am looking for multiple entry visit visa for more than 12 months stay period

I have a few questions regarding the process. Please help me in getting answers


Should I submit the application through Online Immi account or VFS Global?
Will Biometric required or not? and if yes can i process them in Lahore, Pakistan?
As I am sponsoring, how much bank statement shall i show in Australia? Since i am here in Australia for 3 months, will this have any effect??
How much duration of visa will be granted? I am looking for Multiple visa with stay period of 12 months atleast? Is it possible or is there any other visa class to follow
What medical tests/examinations are required?
My parents are 72 years old, Will insurance required, If yes should I get insurance before applying for visa or after?

Waiting urgently for responses. Thanks


----------

